# misdiagnosed lymphoma?



## Ljilly28

I feel for you so much. What an ordeal. If it is just in her neck, check for systemic infections like tick diseases. I have never heard of salmon poinoning. It is really important to check her other lymph nodes. When they are all swollen throughout the body, it usually does indicate lymphoma, and then it is important to know with which type you're are dealing. My vet once told me they learn in vet school that when all nodes swell, it is a big worry for lymphoma. I so deeply hope that is not it and it is either something dental, in her ears, or an infection you can readily treat. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I am not aware of salmon poisoning disease so I pulled this up: Salmon Poisoning Disease

According to this article: _Given the severity of the condition, treatment is relatively simple. Your veterinarian will prescribe an antibiotic and a “wormer”. The antibiotic kills the rickettsial organisms that cause the illness, and the wormer kills the parasite. If the dog is dehydrated, intravenous fluid are given. Once treatment has been started, most dogs show dramatic improvement within two days. _

Is it possible to try this treatment while you wait to get into the specialists?


----------



## BayBeams

How scary for you! I would definitely get another opinion. Which part of CA do you live in? There are several great specialty groups in southern CA.
Wishing you the best as you sort this out...


----------



## Sally's Mom

How about reactive lymph nodes?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> How about reactive lymph nodes?


Does this mean the node is basically benign but might possible develop into a lymphoma with time?


----------



## booklady

I certainly feel for you and hope it all turns out to be a big nothing (or nothing big).

Salmon poisoning is a real concern where I live. It happens when a dog eats the spinal column of a raw salmon - the meat itself doesn't carry the organism. If the dog survives, it is considered immune to catching the disease again.

The old-timers used to always feed a raw salmon to a new pup and hope they made it - as crude and possibly cruel a method as it was, it was to innoculate them. Thank heavens times have changed, but our vets still see cases fairly regularly and the papers run warnings several times a year.


----------



## Ljilly28

booklady said:


> I certainly feel for you and hope it all turns out to be a big nothing (or nothing big).
> 
> Salmon poisoning is a real concern where I live. It happens when a dog eats the spinal column of a raw salmon - the meat itself doesn't carry the organism. If the dog survives, it is considered immune to catching the disease again.
> 
> The old-timers used to always feed a raw salmon to a new pup and hope they made it - as crude and possibly cruel a method as it was, it was to innoculate them. Thank heavens times have changed, but our vets still see cases fairly regularly and the papers run warnings several times a year.


Thanks for telling about this. It is completely new to me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So scary. I had never heard of the salmon poisoning either. 

Are they suggesting a biopsy to confirm or rule out the lymphoma?

Many good thoughts for you and your young pup. Cancer is a cruel disease and doesn't discriminate by age. Here's hoping it is something else entirely.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry you and your girl are facing unknown diagnosis. 

My girl has occasional episodes of swollen lymph nodes at the neck. The aspirations have never shown anything. I check all the lymph nodes monthly for change (the only ones ever swollen have been the neck). 

I absolutely agree that you should consult with a specialist if possible. A friend's golden developed a mass on her leg and was limping and the aspiration showed suspicious cancer-like cells, the first referral showed no abnormal cells from the aspiration, but the vet suggested amputation anyway. They asked for a third opinion (and second referral) who suggested they "watch and wait" for a period of time and also suggested using "ramps & rest" to take pressure off the leg. The mass began to shrink and was ultimately determined to be tendonitis - she lived a number of years further before passing from liver cancer at 10.

Take a few days to allow yourself to be stressed and grieve for the possibility, but also continue to use the time searching for information and forming questions. See DallasGold's sticky here as a great starting point to formulate questions in general. 

I hope that this is nothing more than a scare and there is an easy answer for you all. I found this forum when my girl was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year and found the community very helpful. Also I have to remind myself regularly to try and remember you can only make decisions at this moment and you are making the best decisions you can now with the information that you have. You cannot live in the past with regret or in the future with worries.


----------



## Hphippen

Thank you all for your concern and comments- it is extremely helpful during this difficult time. So far, she has only had blood work and the aspirations taken from all of her lymph nodes; the aspirations showed cancer like cells, but as I mentioned, they also said it could be Salmon Poisoning Disease. They said they would not be able to tell from the aspirations if it were B cell or T cell. 

Luckily, we live close to UC Davis which has a great vet school, we have called our vet today for the referral. It's only human to hope for a miracle, so yes, I'm hoping that UC Davis will give me miracle news, but for now, I am preparing myself for the worst.

@hubbub- your post was incredibly encouraging. May I only be as lucky as your friend!


----------



## tippykayak

Disclaimer up front: I'm not a vet.

Salmon poisoning? Where do you live? My understanding is that's something that's only common in areas where dogs have access to raw wild salmon. I also believe it can be tested for both with aspirates and with a fecal test. Also, if the only symptom is swollen lymph nodes, that's not typical for SPD. You should see severe intestinal problems at the very least.

The only situation I can think of is that the Minocycline intererfered with the neorickettsia's growth so you're not seeing typical symptoms.

But this is all terribly farfetched speculation on my part. An inconclusive aspirate indicates to me that a biopsy is in order to rule out lymphoma. The dog can be put on antibiotics just in case while the biopsy is out because you cannot wait and see with SPD while the biopsy is out. 

And there should be a fecal test for the eggs of the intestinal fluke in the interim. I hope all that's happening or something similar.


----------



## booklady

It sounds like the op is in California therefore possible. I do wonder, though, about fresh wild Pacific salmon being shipped to other parts of the country where people might not be aware of the problem.


----------



## tippykayak

booklady said:


> It sounds like the op is in California therefore possible. I do wonder, though, about fresh wild Pacific salmon being shipped to other parts of the country where people might not be aware of the problem.


I believe that all pacific wild-caught salmon is frozen for shipping, thus dropping the risks greatly.


----------

